# انتاج الديزل من الزيوت النباتيه الجديده والمستعمله



## بسام ياغي (1 ديسمبر 2010)

البيوديزل الطبيعي 100% بديل الديزللقد قمت ببحث علمي كي أجد طريقة صنع الديزل من زيوت النباتات والحيوانات بجميع أنواعها الجديدة والمستعملة وهذه بذاتها تغنينا عن الديزل المستخرج من البترول في المستقبل وهي طاقة متجددة ورخيصة الثمن والتكلفة ولقد بدأت البرازيل بعمل مشروع ضخم لمصانع تنتج هذا الديزل الحيوي Biodiesel لكي تقلص استيرادها لوقود الديزل وتنمي اقتصادها وتخفض أسعار المواصلات. والبيوديزل Biodiesel يمكن أن يستهلك لتسيير المواصلات وتسيير المصانع وكافة قطاعات الاقتصاد والزراعة والصناعة.

الديزل الحيوي البايوديزل Biodiesel ما هو؟

هو مركب مستخرج من زيوت النباتية أو حيوانية أو كليهما ويشبه صفات الديزل-البترولي. بماذا يختلف عن الديزل-البترولي؟
الديزل الحيوي Biodiesel هو ديزل 100% غير سام. وبمقارنة بين الديزل الحيوي وبين الديزل-البترولي، نرى خصائص انبعاث الديزل الحيوي كالتالي:

100 % انخفاض في انبعاثات ثاني اكسيد الكربون
100 % ليس هناك انبعاثات لثانى اكسيد الكبريت
10-50 % انخفاض في انبعاثات اول اكسيد الكربون (حسب وضع المحرك) وعدم انبعاث جميع الهيدروكربونات العطريه متعددة الحلقات والتي هي تنتج عند احتراق الديزل-البترولي ، وخاصة الحد من السرطان الذي يسببه احتراق الديزل-البترولي في معظم الاحيان بالنسب التالية : بشينانثرين بنسبة 97 % ، بينكوفلوروانثين بنسبة 56 % ، بنز-بيرين بنسبة 71 % ، الالدهيدات والمركبات العطريه بنسبة 13 % .
وقد تبين من خلال الدراسات أن كل 1 طن من الديزل-البترولي يطلق 3 طن من انبعاثات ثاني أكسيد الكربيون، بينما يطلق الديزل الحيوي فقط كمية قليلة من ثاني اكسيد الكربون الازم لعملية التمثيل الضوئي والازمة لحياة النباتات.
هل يعمل وقود الديزل الحيوي على جميع محركات الديزل أو هناك محركات خاصة؟
الديزل الحيوي يعمل 100% على جميع أنواع محركات الديزل بدون استثناء.
هل هناك احتمال من تعطل المحرك وتوقفه عن العمل اذا أدير بالديزل الحيوي؟ هل هو آمن على جميع محركات الديزل؟
إتضح من خلال دراسة قامة بها شركات في كندا والبرازيل أنه ليس هناك اي خطر على جميع محركات الديزل المدارة بالديزل الحيوي واتضح أن الديزل الحيوي يزيد من عمر محركات الديزل بشكل كبير، حيث أن الديزل الحيوي لا يتكون من مواد كبريتيه وأخرى ساميّة ويحترق بشكل أفضل ولا يترك اي ترسبات ويعمل على تزيت المحرك أيضا حيث سيعمل المحرك بشكل أفضل من ذي قبل. وسوف تلاحظ أنه ليس هناك اية انبعاثات كريهة تخرج من الشكمان (عادم السيارة).
كيف يحضر البيوديزل Biodiesel وهل يتطلب أية تجهيزات؟
تحضير البيوديزل هو 100% سهل ويستطيع أي شخص من تحضيره في منزله ولا يحتاج أية أغراض خاصة ليشتريها فقط يتبع بضعة خطوات ويحصل على البيوديزل.

ماهي المادة الأساسية التي يتكون منها البيوديزل؟

زيوت النباتية الجديدة أو المستهلكة كذلك الحيوانية أو كليهما.
الأن سوف أشرح لكم طريقة عمله وقد رسمت نموذجا للتوضيح ولعمل كميات كبيرة من البيوديزل،واليكم الشرح.
نبدأ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ملخص مفيد: تتكون الزيوت النباتية والحيوانية من أحماض دهنية يجب التخلص منها لكي نحصل على الديزل الحيوي (البيوديزل)، ولكي يتم فصل الديزل الحيوي عن هذه الأحماض الدهنية يجب تحويلها الى جلسرين (ولربما سمع البعض عن الجلسرين وهو عبارة عن صابون يصنع من الدهن والصودا الكاوية) حيث ان الجلسرين يترسب مخلفا الديزل الحيوي.
المواد الازمة لتحضير البيوديزل:

1- أية زيوت كانت نباتية أو حيوانية أو كلاهما جديدة أو مستعمله.
2- الصودا الكاوية: وهي تأتي على شكل مسحوق أبيض صلب.
3- كحول الميثانول: وهو عبارة عن وقود الميثانول، وهو يستخدم كوقود لإشعال الفحم للمشويات وقد تجده يباع في المحلات الكبيرة. ويجب أن يكون بتركيز 99% على الأقل.
4- كحول إيزوبروبيل: Isopropyl alcohol وهي كحول تستخدم للتطهير من الجراثيم وممكن أن تجدها في الصيدليات لكن بتركيز 70% وممكن أن تجدوه بأعلى تركيز ممكن له حيث من المستحسن.
الأدوات الازمة لتحضير البيوديزل:

من خلال الرسم سيتبين لكم طريقة التحضير المفصلة لعملية تحضير البيوديزل ويمكنكم أن تستغنوا عن جميع الادوات التي في الرسم وتستعملوا ادوات تستطيعون أن تجدوها في مطبخكم (لا تستعملوا هذه الاواني في ما بعد للأكل)، و الرسم يبين لكم جهاز لتحضير البيوديزل بكميات كبيرة حيث سيدوم لكم مدة طويلة.

تحتاجون لصنع التصميم:

- 4 خزانات بأحجام مختلفة شفافة وتستحمل درجات الحرارة حتى الـ 130 درجة مئوية ، كما مبين بالرسم.
- أنابيب لمرور السوائل الازمة لتحضير الديزل ويجب ان تستحمل درجات عالية من الحرارة اذ قد تصل الحرارة الى 130 درجو مئوية.
- محركان للضخ.
خطوات ومدة التحضير والتي سوف أشرحها لكم مع الرسم في ما بعد: (لقد وضعت هذا الرسم بناء على 25 لتر من الزيت حيث ستختلف المدة اذا كان اقل أو أكثر)
1- المرحلة الأولى : تنقية الزيت 10 – 20 دقيقة حسب كمية الزيت المرادة تنقيتها.
2- المرحلة الثانية : مرحلة التسخين 20 – 30 دقيقة حسب كمية الزيت المرادة تسخينها للبلوغ للدرجة المعينة.
3- المرحلة الثالثة: عملية الخلط 15 دقيقة لخلط الزيت مع ميثوكسايد الصوديوم وهو وقت ثابت .
4- المرحلة الرابعة: مرحلة الانفصال 8 – 12 ساعة وهي مرحلة انفصال البيوديزل عن الجلسرين وليس هناك وقت محدد بعد ذلك وتستطيع ان تتركه لمدة أطول متى شئت.
5- المرحلة الخامسة: الغسيل وهي 4 خطوات: -الخطوة الأولى خلط الماء الساخن مع البيوديزل 15 دقيقة وهو وقت ثابت -الخطوة الثانية ترك المحلول حتى ينفصل البيوديزل عن الماء 2 – 3 ساعات وليس هناك وقت محدد بعد ذلك وتستطيع ان تتركه لمدة أطول متى شئت -الخطوة الثالثة نفس خطاوت الخطوة الأولى بنفس التوقيت -الخطوة الرابعة نفس خطوات الخطوة الثانية.
6- المرحلة السادسة: تسخين الديزل 10 – 20 دقيقة حيث يبدأ التوقيت عند بلوغ 113 -120 درجة مئوية وهو وقت ثابت.
سيكون معدل ساعات العمل من 11 ساعة الى 20 ساعة، ولكن تستطيع أن تأجل بعض الخطوات الى وقت آخر فهذا لا يؤثر على العملية.
شرح المراحل مع الرسم:

قبل كل شيء يجب عليك أن تعمل في مكان مهوءٍ بشكل صحيح وجافٍ قدر الامكان ومن المستحسن خارج المنزل، ويجب عليك لبس القفازات دائماً، انتبه لخطواتك قد تتزحلق اذا ما كانت هناك كمية من الزيت على الارض تحت قدميك حاول ان تكون حريصا قدر المستطاع واذا استطعت ان تلبس حذاء مانعاً للتزحلق فهذا ممتاز.



1- المرحلة الأولى : يضاف الزيت كما هو مبين بالرسم الى الخزان رقم 1 عبر المرشح الذي يتكون من طبقتان الاولى من الشبك ضيق جدا والثانية من قطعة قماشة قطنية رقيقة وليست كثيفة. وقد تستغرق هذه العملية 10 الى 20 دقيقة حسب كمية ونوعية الزيت فاذا كان نباتي وجديد سوف يترشح بسرعة كبيرة لكن اذا كان حيواني أو نباتي مستعملين سوف يأخذون وقتا اطول لانهم سوف يحتوون على بقايا طعام، وعندما تنتهي من صب الزيت عبر المرشح في الخزان، انتقل الى المرحلة الثانية متبعا خطوات الرسم.

ملاحظة: أرى ان أنسب وقت للعمل يوم الخميس مساءً الساعة السابعة أو الثامنة حيث أن الخطوة الاولى والثانية والثالثة الى الرابعة سوف تستغرق أقل من ساعة ومثلا اذا ابتدأت الساعة السابعة تنتهي الساعة الثامنة أو اذا ابتدأت الساعة الثامنة تنتهي الساعة التاسعة.وبعدها تكمل في الغد الجمعة يوم العطلة، وهذا لكي تستفيد من ساعات الليل لصالحك.


2- المرحلة الثانية: سوف تضخ الزيت بواسطة المضخة رقم 1 الى الخزان رقم 2 والمسمى بالمفاعل وسمي بالمفاعل لانه من خلال هذا الخزان تتم عملية تفاعل الزيت مع مركبات أخرى سوف أشرحها في ما بعد. ويسخن الزيت الى أن تصل حرارته الى 130 درجة مؤوية وعند بلوغ الزيت هذه الدرجة يضاف اليه محلول الميثوكسايد من الخزان رقم 3 بواسطة المضخة رقم 3.(ولكن لماذا وما هو محلول الميثوكسايد؟ هو عبارة عن خليط من كحول الميثانول +الصودا الكاوية الذائبة فيه وسبب اضافة هذا المحلول هو لتتم عملية الفصل بين الأحماض الدهنية والتي هي موجودة في الزيت عن الديزل الحيوي، وهذا المركب يتحد مع هذه الاحماض الدهنية ليشكل مركبا يسمى بالجلسرين أو الصابون.

والآن وقبل العملية الثالثة سوف أشرح لكم عملية صنع محلول ميثوكسايد الصوديوم بالتفصيل:

طبعا نحتاج كمية مقدرة لحجم الزيت ولها حساب معين، نبدأ، كم يلزمنا من صودا كاوية؟

ملاحظة: طبعا لاختصار الوقت بعد أن تبدأ عملية تسخين الزيت في المرحلة الاولى والتي هي سوف تأخذ 10 الى 20 دقيقة تبدأ بعمل محلول الميثوكسايد والذي سوف يكون على حداً قبل أن تبدأ تذكر جيدا أنك تتعامل مع مركبات كيميائية خطيرة ويجب عليك الحرص الشديد وعدم الاستعجال ويجب عليك لبس قفازات مطاطية ونظارات لحماية العين من اي احتمال لتطاير لسوئل على الوجه، وأيضا حضر ماء + خل لعملية الغسيل اذا حدث أي حادث أو تطاير للسوائل تغسل بهذا المحلول، ويجب عليك العمل في بيئة غير رطبه لانه الرطوبة قد تفسد عملية التحضير. ونصيحة للذين يعانون من الحساسية أو الربو بإستعمال مرشح فلتر للتنفس وهو يباع في محلات الصباغة، وذلك تحاشيا لاستنشاق ابخرة نادرة الوجود قد تأثر عليهم أو تضايقهم. أنا قد أخيفكم بعض الشيء لكن اذا اتبعتم الوقايه تقون شر الخطر، ولكن لا داعي للخوف لان حب التجربة يقضي عليه.

الأدوات الازمة : متبعا الرسم

كأس زجاجية مسطحة من الاسفل
عصاة زجاجية للتحريك
خلاط كهربائي ذو وعاء زجاجي محكم الاغلاق
مقياس الـ PH وهو يباع في محلات تربية الاسماك وهو يستعمل لفحص حمضيه وقلوية الماء في أحواض الاسماك
قطارة للعين مدرجة أو ابرة مدرجة وممكن أن تحصلوا على الابرة المدرجة من الصيدليات وهي ليست بالحقنة وتستعمل أيضا للأطفال لوضع الدواء عن طريق الفم أو للاذن(الحقنة تستعمل للحقن تحت الجلد).
ميزان لقياس الاوزان الدقيقة والتي تبدأ من 1 جرام أو أقل.


ماهي الخطوات:
1- تأخذ 1 جرام من الصودا الكاوية وتذوبها في 1000 ملم من الماء المقطر يعني 1 لتر واكتب على العلبة (لا تشرب سام) وهذه سوف تظل عندك لتستعملها في كل مرة اردت أن تعمل هذا المحلول،
2- تأخذ الكأس الزجاجية وتملأها بـ 10 ملم من كحول الإيزوبروبيل + 1 ملم من الزيت المسخن من الخزان (يجب أن تكون دقيق في قياساتك)
3- تضع مقياس الـ PH في الكأس،
4- تشحن الابرة أو القطارة المدرجة بمحلول الصودا الكاوية وتبدأ بوضع نصف ملم كل مرة وانت تراقب مقياس الـPH الى ان يصبح بين الـ 8 و الـ 9.
5- تحسب عدد القطرات التي وضعتها في الكأس الى ان يتغير المقياس الـ 8 أو الـ 9 ، فمثلا كان عدد القطرار 4 مرات وانت في كل مرة تضع نصف ملم يعني 4 X نصف = 2 ملم
6- تحسب هذه المعادلة لكي تقدر كمية الصودا الكاوية المطلوبة
(عدد القطرات بالملم X كمية الزيت في المفاعل بالليتر )+(3.5 X كمية الزيت في المفاعل بالليتر) = وزن الصودا الكاوية بالجرام

مثال :

كان عدد القطرات 3 مرات وكل قطرة كانت نصف ملم فما هي كمية الصودا الكاوية الازمة لتجضير الديزل من 25 لتر من الزيت؟
عدد القطرات 3 X نصف ملم = 1.5 ملم
(1.5 ملم X كمية الزيت 25 لتر)+(3.5 X كمية الزيت 25 لتر)=
37.5 + 87.5 = 125 جرام من الصودا الكاوية.
والآن تحتاج 125 جرام من الصودا الكاوية لتذيبها في الميثانول للحصول على محلول الميثوكسايد ولكن كم يلزمنا من الميثانول؟

تحتاج الى 20% ميثانول من حجم الزيت الذي في المفاعل فمثلا 200 ملم من الميثانول لكل 1 لتر من الزيت

مثال:

ما هي الكمية المطلوبة من الميثانول الازمة لـ 25 لتر من الزيت؟
20/100 X كمية الزيت بالملم 2500= 5000 ملم أي 5 لترات.
أو 0.2 X كمية الزيت بالملم 2500= 5000 ملم أي 5 لترات.
والآن بعد أن اصبحنا نعرف كيف نحضر كل المحاليل بالمقاييس الازمة نخلط الصودا الكاوية + كحول الميثانول لمدة 15 دقيقة أو الى أن تذوب الصودا في الكحول في الخلاط الكهربائي محكمالاغلاق عليه.

وها قد حضرنا محلول الميثوكسايد الصوديوم وتضعه في الخزان رقم 3 قبل الخطوة الثالثة خلال هذه الخطوات قد تجدها صعبة لكنها بسيطة إذا قمت بتطبيقها.
وننتقل الى المرحلة الثالثة..


المرحلة الثالثة : يخلط الزيت مع محلول الميثوكسايد الصوديوم من الخزان رقم 3 الى الزيت في الخزان رقم 2 بواسطة المضخة رقم 2 لمدة 15 الى 20 دقيقة مع ابقاء نفس درجة حرارة الزيت 130 درجة مئوية. وبعدها ننتقل الى المرحلة رقم 4 .


المرحلة الرابعة: عندما يترك المزيج لمدة 8 الى 12 ساعة يفصل الديزل عن الجلسرين وقد تكون الجلسرين بفضل محلول الميثوكسايد الصوديوم مع الأحماض الدهنية التى يجب التخلص منها وسيترسب الجلسرين الى أسفل الخزان ويجب ان تتخلص من الجلسرين بعيدا عن الخزان وقد تستفيد منه لعمل الصابون اذا احببت ولكن يجب عليك أول من تسخينه الى 130 درجة مؤوية لفصله عن كحول الميثانول والتى ستتبخر في الهواء واذا اردت ان تسترجع هذه الكحول يجب عليك تقطيرها ولكن هذه عملية معقده فمن المستحسن اذا اردت ان ترمي هذا الجلسرين عليك أن تبخر الميثانول لمدة 30 دقيقة أو حتى يقل منسوب الجلسرين ويصبح في حالة صلبة لانه سام بعدها يمكنك من رميه واذا اردت القيام بذلك فافعله فوق سطح المنزل ولا تحاول ان تشتم رائحة الابخرة. والانسب ان ترميها في مكب النفايات التابعة للمصانع ولا ترميها في البحر أو مياه المجارير عزكم الله.
ملاحظة: تستطيع أن تترك المزيج عندما تنتهي من خلطه الى يوم غد (حيث ستستفيد من ساعات الليل)


المرحلة الخامسة: بعد التخلص من الجلسرين بعيد عن الخزان تبدأ بعملية غسل الديزل بالماء ولكن لماذا؟ في بعض الأحيان يحتفظ الديزل بالجلسرين والذي يكون عالقا فيه وبكميات بسيطه، واذا ترك في الديزل سوف يكوّن رواسبا في المحرك، والاجدر بك أن تذيب الصابون بالماء والماء اثقل من الديزل. فمن خلال الخزان رقم 4 تفتح الصمام لكي ينزل الماء الى الخزان رقم 2 وتحتاج لترا من الماء الساخن (86 درجة مئوية) لكل 3 لترات من الديزل وتخلطهم بالمضخة رقم 2 لمدة 15 دقيقة ونجعل الخليط يرتاح لمدة 2 الى 3 ساعات أو أكثر وتتخلص من الماء المترسب وبعدها نعيد العملية من جديد وسوف ترى كيف ان لون الديزل قد تفتح وان الماء في المرحلة الثانية يصبح شفافا عما كان في المرحلة الاولى، وتعتبر هذه الخطوة ممله بعض الشيء وأنصح بعمل عمل الغسيل الاول في الصباح وتكمل الغسيل الثاني بعد أن تأخذ قيلولة الغذاء وهذا لن يؤثر على العملية.
ملاحظة تستطيع أن تصرف الماء في مياه المجارير وليس هناك اي خطر لانه ماء + صابون.


المرحلة السادسة: بعد أن تخلصنا من الماء نقوم بتسخين الديزل الى تصل درجة حرارته الى 113 – 120 درجة مؤوية لمدة 10 الى 20 دقيقة. والآن لقد حصدت ثمرة تعبك وقد صنعت ديزل من زيت كنت سترميه وقد حولته الى طاقة تستفيد منها وتوفر عليك الكثير من الاموال.

قد تستفيد الدول النامية والدول التى تعاني من ارتفاع في اسعار الوقود كما في البرازيل وأمريكا وكندا من هذه الصناعة حيث يكلف صنع الديزل الحيوي في امريكا الـ 90 سنتا للجالون أما بريطانيا فهو أيضا يكلف 30 بنسا للجالون وهذا اقل بكثير من تكلفة الديزل العادي للجالون ناهيك عن سيئاته وكفانا الله شر الدنيا


----------



## بسام ياغي (1 ديسمبر 2010)

اسف لعدم ظهور الرسومات وسوف احاول ان اضيفها لاحقا


----------



## tanji12 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الموضوع
لدي سوال هل يمكن الاستغناع عن الميتانول وتعويضه بال alccol 90 
لدي سيارة ووضعت فيها زيت الاكل النقي مباشرة 50 في المائة زيت والسيارة على احسن ما يرام فقط هناك رائحة الزيت القوية فهل من طريقة لطرد الرائحة


----------

